# Putting weight on a skinny dog



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

So I got a new dog (GSD), but he's god-awful thin, like emaciated (good thing I didn't pay for him right?). You can't see his bones because his fur is too thick, but you can feel all of his ribs and backbone/hipbones without pressing down, just by petting. He's still a very young dog and vet gave him a clean bill of health, other than he's about 27 inches tall and only 48 lbs (literally 20 lbs lighter than my much smaller GSD).

So what can I do to help him gain weight other than what I'm doing already which is feeding him. He's smart and already has some basic training (his previous owner was a dog handler here at Carson) and is very driven to do about anything you ask of him, but this sickeningly thin stuff has to go.

Suggestions?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

How old is he? How long have you had him? Have you got any history about how or what the previous handler fed him?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

They were feeding science diet (sent the bag with me so I can transition him onto my kibble without explosive diarrhea, ya know) , he's around a year old and I got him yesterday. The guy is PCSing to Korea and can't take him with, and said he had gotten him only a little while ago and he was already skinny (the vet records they gave me are recent, as in from this month so no telling if this was honest or not) - However, it looks like he just recently finished losing all his baby teeth, so I'd guess him at 8-9 months at the most - papers are lost (not that I care) so no actual DOB to confirm his age. He's still very immature and puppy-looking to me.

I'm feeding Kirkland dog food right now, maybe I need to switch to something a bit higher in protein? I'm not really sure, my other GSD was way thin when I got her and it took 6+ months for her to gain up to a normal weight.

ETA: I already gave him dewormer.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If you just got him then give it a little time with "normal" care and feeding. Break it down to 3-4 smaller meals to get the weight up then go to twice a day.
Getting him off of Science diet (top of the crap dog food list) will do wonders. 
At his age he has a lot of normal growing to do. Be patient and enjoy him!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> If you just got him then give it a little time with "normal" care and feeding. Break it down to 3-4 smaller meals to get the weight up then go to twice a day.
> Getting him off of Science diet (top of the crap dog food list) will do wonders.
> At his age he has a lot of normal growing to do. Be patient and enjoy him!


Was the dewormer from the vets? Were worms observed? 
I just edited this after reading the rest of you post.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

It seems to me that we have had lots of threads on putting weight on dogs here before...I know the search function can be a bit of a bi*** to find stuff with though.

In the picture you posted the dog does not look that bad. Maybe it is just the picture and the dog looks stupid skinny in real life..not sure. At that age dogs are often in the teenager kind of stage and are tough to keep weight on.

The thread will go like this:

-The dog has a clean bill of health from vet? Does it lack energy? Have any digestive problems that would suggest a problem like EPI?

-Feed the dog more food...do it gradually over time so you don't give the dog the sh**s

-Consider adding an extra feeding a day...more small meals vs 1 or 2 big ones

-Someone will post the ingredents of Satin Balls or whatever they are called....

Someone will say you can add various kinds of grains..like oatmeal or quinois or some such thing

Someone will say you can try to change to a different food...more digestible fat...more digestable protein

IMHO young dogs are often skinny, and I don't see the big deal really, as long as it is healthy and has energy. Weight gain over a long period like 6 months as you said for your last dog is probably a good idea.

If you are feeding it 8.5 lbs of raw a day...and it is STILL skinny...you should definatley be looking for a solution...as Carol is:wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah cell phone picture added imaginary weight, and yes I do have a bad time with the search function on here, seems like I get more irrelevant garbage than what i"m specifically looking for.
He's like very stupid skinny, but has enough hair to cover it up, I imagine he'd look like one of those horrible rescue photos of pitbulls without all the hair, he's really boney.

Wormer came from my vets office, no worms observed because I didn't bring them a sample, but like he said "it can't hurt if he does have worms".
He's pretty energetic and playful with my other dog and I'm feeding him small meals but he doesn't really eat very vigorously, he picks out my dog food I'm mixing with his old and leaves the SD crap in the bowl. If it wouldn't give him the shits I'd just switch him over to mine completely, but I've got a bit too much carpet in the house for that.

I didn't even think of satin balls or to add oatmeal, I was sitting here with my thumb up my ass going "duh" actually, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Satin Balls

10# hamburger meat
1 jar wheat germ
1 large box of oatmeal
(uncooked)
1 1/4 Cup vegetable oil
10 eggs
10 small package of flavorless gelatin
1 1/4 Cup molasses
A pinch of salt
1 large box Total cereal (2 lb)

(You may also add a pinch of garlic powder to add flavor)

Mix all ingredients together well, much like a meat-loaf, then put into separate freezer bags and freeze, thawing out as needed.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Putting weight on is easy...try feeding him!
Change the food and feeding regs.
Deworming or checking for worms.
Change food to 30/20 ratio...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Keep in mind, if he is that young and still growing, a little thin is better than a little fat. If you start feeding him rich food in large quantities you may get a compensatory growth spurt which will predispose him to joint damage and osteoarthritis. I'd go easy and get him on a balanced diet first then slowly increase his feed over time . You don't want to go from one problem to an even worse problem. This whole American fat dog beauty myth is not cool. Not saying that the dog is in fact too skinny. He may be. Just a general observation about fat pups and fat dogs.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> he doesn't really eat very vigorously, he picks out my dog food I'm mixing with his old and leaves the SD crap in the bowl. If it wouldn't give him the shits I'd just switch him


I'd just switch him. Sounds like he's already pretty much switched himself anyway LOL And it is an assumption that switching cold turkey will give him the runs, for some dogs this is true but for others it's not a problem. I do it to my own dogs on a fairly regular basis, I run out of food and have to run and get 1 bag to tide us over until I can get to my normal source, so they change cold turkey to a new food, then a few days later they change again. A few of the dogs get loose stools, most it doesn't effect at all, and none get blow outs. Even when I'm thinking ahead my version of a gradual change is to toss a bag of food into the storage container, toss whatever I had left on top of it, and when we get to the "dividing point" they will get a mix of the two foods for a day or two. Or not, depending on how it's scooped out


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Vin Chiu said:


> Keep in mind, if he is that young and still growing, a little thin is better than a little fat. If you start feeding him rich food in large quantities you may get a compensatory growth spurt which will predispose him to joint damage and osteoarthritis. I'd go easy and get him on a balanced diet first then slowly increase his feed over time . You don't want to go from one problem to an even worse problem. This whole American fat dog beauty myth is not cool. Not saying that the dog is in fact too skinny. He may be. Just a general observation about fat pups and fat dogs.


I keep my other dog where you can feel the last couple of ribs, so not emaciated and not fat puppy like everyone seems to think they should look like. This dog is like a skeleton with hair over it, everywhere is boney and protruding. It's pretty amazing how much the GSD fur can cover up because no his pics don't look like he's as skinny as he is. 

Oh and Mr. Gaines - yes I am "feeding him" but I did just get him and don't want to over do it, my house is not dog shit nor vomit friendly. Though I have been lucky in that he will use the dog door when I was told he wasn't house trained at all. 

Kadi, I took your advice and said screw it, and just fed him my dog food and set the SD to the side. He's actually eating some now rather than turning his nose up at it...no blow outs in the house, I don't know about the yard though


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

You could always try a Happy Meal, I read something about it working to well.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> You could always try a Happy Meal, I read something about it working to well.


Lousy fat to protein ratio! :wink:


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

I feed a 30/20 ratio for both of my Mals. My young male was real hard to keep weight on until I switched to the 30/20 ratio. He started to gain weight in no time at all and has KEPT IT ON which is the real key. I actually had to cut the portions back on my female a bit because it was making her a bit chunky. But that was mostly because she was out of training due to an injury. But now she is back in training and I've noticed her trimming down due to the added activity. I love this 30/20 ratio...it has worked wonders! I also have never really had any problems with "cold turkey" food changes unless there is a drastic difference in the ratio break downs. I think that is what makes for "the problems" in some dogs when switching "cold turkey".


----------



## Chris Noxwell (Feb 26, 2010)

It will take up to 6 months for weight to really get put on. I use Innova large breed puppy on mine and have had a great deal of luck with his stature and he seems to be putting the right weight on, mainly muscle. Good luck and congrats on the new addtion.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Dragging this back up. It has been over 2 months now. We did a weight check last night.
06/02/2010 - 48.8 lbs
07/01/2010 - 46 lbs
08/13/2010 - 59.8 lbs

Still looks skinny as hell and really boney, but I'm guessing my bathroom scale doesn't lie when I'm weighing the dog and myself at the same time and then just myself and subtracting the difference. I could feel he was heavier because I had a bad time lifting him.

He lost weight on ToTW, and blew his coat. I switched to Purina and kept up the regular feeding amount plus adding in leftovers from dinner. We eat pretty healthy so none of it was of Happy meal quality...apparently it's working.

Oh also, I got a bag of Evo for stuffing kongs with, for free. Like a 5.5 lb bag.
https://www.naturaadvantage.com/?gclid=CNPDl-SZuqMCFRL4iAodAC2-cw


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

That is nice slow weight gain..like others said you don't want to put on weight too fast and it be fat. Genetics will control his structure as you know.

Purina????

Nice sig line


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I'm not a huge fan of Purina, but the Pro Plan isn't so bad. I just can't justify spending $54 a bag for Taste of the Wild, and only get a 34# bag. Not when Pro Plan is less than $40 a bag. Not to mention while my bitch didn't have any problems with it, the fur loss and weight loss were not a goal for a dog that already looks like an Ethopian that needs a nap and a sandwich.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

I would not feed TOTW..low in calories for the price.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

I dont think the black shepherd is too thin he is just fine 

my dogs are skinny to and its the most appropiate when its a working dog because it isn't carrying alot of weighgt on his joints like you often see in dogs they look like they are a bit tjubby:?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

feed him pasta !

as in macaroni ....mix it with his regular food...2- 3 times a day for as long as needed to build a healthy level of weight


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> feed him pasta !
> 
> as in macaroni ....mix it with his regular food...2- 3 times a day for as long as needed to build a healthy level of weight


You Europeans...and brown bread ...right?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> You Europeans...and brown bread ...right?


Yep, I posted something similar a while back, got a bit of a trashing for it on here as I recall :!:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> You Europeans...and brown bread ...right?


Nope no brown bread...just pasta ! 

we use 2 simple rules here.....


fatten a dog up ? : pasta and yoghurt (yoghurt in the morning, also good for the dogs guts)

slim a dog down : stringbeans ! just grab a tin of stringbeans a day...they fill up and have absolutly nothing to fatten the dog!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Ashley, for my dogs I give them chicken backs 2-3, in the morning and a small amount of dry kibble at night...some of my dogs were very skinny before this (tried satin balls, tons of different foods,supplements etc) and now I have been accused of having "obese" dogs and pups....so maybe it will work for your dog too!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

milder batmusen said:


> I dont think the black shepherd is too thin he is just fine
> 
> my dogs are skinny to and its the most appropiate when its a working dog because it isn't carrying alot of weighgt on his joints like you often see in dogs they look like they are a bit tjubby:?


Wow, really? A full grown male Shepherd that is 48 lbs seems "ok" to you? I know you're not in the US, 48 lbs is 22.2 kg. Seriously, the pictures don't do justice, but there isn't a bone on his body you can't feel, even at almost 60 lbs/27.2 kg now. He's taller than my bitch who is about 23 inches, and she's 63 lbs, and a good healthy weight.

I've tried the pasta, he just won't eat it. Even after I put butter on it. Seems like what we have going now is working though. They're crated right now eating chicken wing tips that were left over from the wings I was cutting up for dinner.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ... Seriously, the pictures don't do justice, but there isn't a bone on his body you can't feel, even at almost 60 lbs/27.2 kg now. He's taller than my bitch who is about 23 inches, and she's 63 lbs, and a good healthy weight.
> 
> I've tried the pasta, he just won't eat it. Even after I put butter on it. Seems like what we have going now is working though. They're crated right now eating chicken wing tips that were left over from the wings I was cutting up for dinner.


Pasta is wheat. You know that carbs and protein have the same number of calories per gram (or whatever), right?  Only fat is higher in calories than the other macronutrients. 

I'm with Bob: _"If you just got him then give it a little time with 'normal' care and feeding. Break it down to 3-4 smaller meals to get the weight up then go to twice a day."_

You just got the dog yesterday? I'd just give him some time to catch up with frequent meals of good-quality food. I'd want to keep an eye on him for a while, make sure he actually eats what you offer, has no diarrhea issues, etc. Who knows? Maybe he wasn't given enough food or was having his food stolen or had some illness or, or, or ......


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm with Bob: _"If you just got him then give it a little time with 'normal' care and feeding. Break it down to 3-4 smaller meals to get the weight up then go to twice a day."_
> 
> You just got the dog yesterday? I wouldn't even be worrying about extra raw fats/oils or concentrating on caloric density until I had given him some time to catch up with frequent meals of good-quality food. I'd want to keep an eye on him for a while, make sure he actually eats what you offer, has no diarrhea issues, etc. Who knows? Maybe he wasn't given enough food or was having his food stolen or had some illness or, or, or ......


I got the dog 2 months ago...first post on this thread about it was 05/31/2010


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I got the dog 2 months ago...first post on this thread about it was 05/31/2010


Oh, sorry! I see now. You were updating yesterday. Duh. 

(Nice if I read the whole thread before replying.... :lol:  )

_
06/02/2010 - 48.8 lbs
07/01/2010 - 46 lbs
08/13/2010 - 59.8 lbs_

11 pounds in 2 1/2 months --- great!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It's all good, I figured I'd dredge up my old thread rather than start a new one, even though I got the "This thread is 73 days old" warning, lol.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It's all good, I figured I'd dredge up my old thread rather than start a new one, even though I got the "This thread is 73 days old" warning, lol.





Ashley Campbell said:


> ... there isn't a bone on his body you can't feel, even at almost 60 lbs/27.2 kg now.



I have a male who's 63-64 pounds, and he needs every ounce of that not to actually see his hipbones. Maybe your guy just needs a few more weeks.

Anyway, sounds like you're getting there. 

There, that's the end of my totally useless didn't-read-the-dates-or-much-else-before-posting reply. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what didn;t you like about the Kirkland? 

spooning doesn't always lead to forking, unless you wiggle a lot...one or two wiggles to "settle in" is fine...


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you tried Abady Maintenance. Its granulated and over 800 calories a cup...your dog will gain weight!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> what didn;t you like about the Kirkland?
> 
> spooning doesn't always lead to forking, unless you wiggle a lot...one or two wiggles to "settle in" is fine...


Oh there wasn't anything I didn't like about it, just I can't get it anymore. My Costco membership expired in May and I didn't bother renewing it because I knew I was moving and it seemed a waste of money to get a new membership I could only use for a few months. The dog food store I go to doesn't carry Diamond Naturals and the other one wants over $40 a bag...I miss Tractor Supply, wish we had those here.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh and spooning almost always leads to forking as far as I've experienced.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

My GSD puppies looked skinny at 8-9 mo old so I tried to add more food got runny poop so put a chicken back-bones on the night meal and in weeks the pups were to the weight I wanted them.
Chicken bones are cheap- $.50 per lb.. did the trick.
Brian


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

My GSD used to be super skinny with the runs constantly. Now he is just really skinny instead of super skinny but still has the runs..almost all the time. So here are some of the things I have tried and their outcomes.

Flax Oil- nothing
Extra Virgin Olive Oil-nothing
Butter melted on kibble-success
Put him back on Royal Canin Puppy food (hes over 2)- success
Did not try raw, I have small children
He eats about 6.5 cups of kibble per day but he gets 3-4 meals-success
1-2 hour rest period after eating-success
Deworming every 4 months-seems to be a help

he is still skinny, but he is still really really high strung and anxious, I think these things go hand in hand

Good luck!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Kat LaPlante said:


> My GSD used to be super skinny with the runs constantly. Now he is just really skinny instead of super skinny but still has the runs..almost all the time. So here are some of the things I have tried and their outcomes.
> 
> Flax Oil- nothing
> Extra Virgin Olive Oil-nothing
> ...


Thanks! We do deworming monthly with ivermectin, and I got him some of that tape worm killer stuffr last month. I don't know, I got it from the vet, something pamote or similar. Didn't see anything gross other than normal dog shit, but ya never know. 

That's a lot of kibble a day, I'm feeding about 4 cups plus leftover people food.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That dog looks dam good to me, but I don’t know shit. I would like to see a picture when you think he is at the right weight. Chubby-Chubby


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> That dog looks dam good to me, but I don’t know shit. I would like to see a picture when you think he is at the right weight. Chubby-Chubby


So you'd rather feel all their bones. Granted, that picture is shitty, here's a new one, at almost 60 lbs...tell me that dog is fat.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I really aint an expert but I think he looks as if he does not need to gain any weight at all? He looks good, most of us are just used to big fat American dogs and how they are not supposed to look. I think might be playing into trying to make him Chubby-Chubby. He looks like a nice 60 pound black shepherd?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

2 more:









And this one, my hand for comparison...that's all there is to the dog under all the fur, he's about wasp waisted.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> I really aint an expert but I think he looks as if he does not need to gain any weight at all? He looks good, most of us are just used to big fat American dogs and how they are not supposed to look. I think might be playing into trying to make him Chubby-Chubby. He looks like a nice 60 pound black shepherd?


I like to feel the last 2 ribs, not their spine, hip bones, and all their ribs. So if that makes me fall to the stereotype of "chubby chubby" then so be it. I'm a small person, both my hands shouldn't fit around his waist and be able to touch my fingers.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Like I said I don’t know much but some dogs are just meant to be a bit small, and I don’t believe in that he is just big boned stuff. If he needs anything it aint to much. Should only take a few good meals


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Like I said I don’t know much but some dogs are just meant to be a bit small, and I don’t believe in that he is just big boned stuff. If he needs anything it aint to much. Should only take a few good meals


I don't think he needs a big gain either, maybe 5, at most 10 lbs. Unlike my bitch who is at 67 lbs now and way too fat now, but I think this was a healthy weight for her, when she was at 63 lbs.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

my male GSD is 27'' tall and weighs 80lbs and still looks too thin. he's all muscle, athletic and fast as hell, can see the ribs slightly but thats it. so yes, i would say another 15-30lbs would be nice but its hard to tell at this point.

not the best pic but a decent side view. oh and his coat is not very thick.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

steve davis said:


> my male GSD is 27'' tall and weighs 80lbs and still looks too thin. he's all muscle, athletic and fast as hell, can see the ribs slightly but thats it. so yes, i would say another 15-30lbs would be nice but its hard to tell at this point.
> 
> not the best pic but a decent side view. oh and his coat is not very thick.


This dog does not need to gain any weight.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ashley, your black dog looks good to me, especially if it is still young. The other one looks on the heavy side.

You are right that in the end you get to keep 'em how you want 'em. They are your dogs.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Pretty much. IMO Steve's dog doesn't need to gain from the looks of him, but like my black one, that fur hides a lot so hard call. 
Lacey (my black and tan) is at a good weight in that photo, feel the back ribs but no chub to her. She's also always been a stocky built dog. As one of the dog handlers on Carson told me, "she's built like a brick shithouse" hehe.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Pretty much. IMO Steve's dog doesn't need to gain from the looks of him, but like my black one, that fur hides a lot so hard call.
> Lacey (my black and tan) is at a good weight in that photo, feel the back ribs but no chub to her. She's also always been a stocky built dog. As one of the dog handlers on Carson told me, "she's built like a brick shithouse" hehe.


very nice bone....stocky...


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

It is way better to be thin that fat in a working dog, it puts a lot less stress on the joints. Now, if you are only showing your dog, totally different matter(and it SUCKS, casue the fat POS I saw at the last show in the WORKING GROUP were just pathetic and could barely get out of their own way yet along do their intended JOB...Mastiff and Bullmastiff). Now that my male dogo is not showiong only working, I have him down to about 102 lbs from about 110-115.


----------

